
Nir Eyal on how to beat tech addiction: ‘We need a new skill set’ - ciconia
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/12/nir-eyal-on-how-to-beat-tech-addiction-we-need-a-new-skill-set
======
mindcrash
Nir Eyal, 2019 - "We need to beat tech edition"

Nir Eyal, pre-2019 -
[https://www.nirandfar.com/hooked/](https://www.nirandfar.com/hooked/)

He is one of the reasons tech addiction actually exists and now he is being
enabled to virtue signal on how bad tech addiction is? What a joke.

